# Dental crowns



## Richard8 (Aug 5, 2014)

Can any fellow expats who have had dental crowns in Thailand recommend a surgery for me. 
There are so many on the web so prefer to go to a recommended dentist
regards


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Bumrungrad is the most renowned (but also the costliest).


----------



## rubberfarmer (Jul 26, 2014)

There dentists, not brain surgeons, had crowns, root canals etc local dentist back blocks of Issan. 5 years later, still there and much cheaper than upmarket clinics. 3000 Baht for a crown. Jim


----------



## Richard8 (Aug 5, 2014)

thanks for input, cannot see the name of the dentist that you recommended?


----------



## rubberfarmer (Jul 26, 2014)

Richard8 said:


> thanks for input, cannot see the name of the dentist that you recommended?


Didn't recommend any, they're just dentists, but if you want to come all the way to Det Udon or Ubon, can get you the names of farang friendly ones. Jim


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

A regular going rate for a crown is approx. THB 5,000 - THB 6,000 up to THB 12,000 (material-choice).
In Thailand they also apply a rootcanal-treatment and that adds up another THB 4,000 - THB 5,000.
Some additional cost of approx. THB 1,500 - THB 2,000 will finalize your new beauty around THB 10,500 - THB 13,000

Most annoying is, that a root-canal treatment is pretty much time-consuming; I had 2 at 2 different dentists and it cost me 7 to 9 times 45 minutes just to clean out the rootcanal.


----------



## Richard8 (Aug 5, 2014)

thanks for that. i know root canal can take some time. most boring just sitting there whilst they stick a needle down each root. but worthwhile to remove any bad stuff.
<Snip>


----------

